# New Serger - New Purse!



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Got my Brother 1034D serger in the mail this weekend and attempted my first project. What fun!!! I just serged a bunch of strips together for the flap, and made the rest of the purse just like a bag-type thing. Added 3 pockets and another flap on the back, and lined the inside. Used the serger for most of it, but my regular sewing machine for a few things. 

I had to re-thread the machine right after I got it because I broke a thread. Had to "you-tube" it. The instruction book that comes with it leaves a lot to be desired. Once I did it, though, I did it three more times afterwards and it is really a piece of cake! <happy dance>


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice. The yo-yo flowers are a nice touch. I'm considering this machine also. I have a 35+ year old one, but like the other stitches the Brother can do. Have you tried rolled hems yet?


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I tried the rolled hem, but didn't do something right. That's how I broke my thread the first time. I think you have to take some piece out of the machine (a finger, or something) and then change the dials. LOL. I tried. I need to "you-tube" it and figure it out. I thought I really broke something. Made a horrible clashing sound and ate my fabric.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

with mine, I have to put on a different needle plate and use a different foot. Then I have to take the left needle out and only use the right needle. Then I set the stitch length really short, and tighten up the tension on one of the loop threads so it pulls all the way to one side (don't recall which one though).

I did the veil for this outfit that way - 










She's 30 now, and at the rate she's going, this could be the only "wedding" dress I'll ever get to make for her. Though there is nothing wrong with being an independent woman


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Beautiful!!!! Both the dress, and the girl. 

I was reading about sewing fishing line into the hems in order to make it really wavy like that. Haven't tried that yet, either. You just feed it through the eye in the foot, I guess. I'm still learning.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I didn't use fishing line, just stretched the netting as I sewed. 

It's fun to try different things on the machines and see how they turn out. I may not use them regularly, but it's fun to have for those special projects.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I am impressed ! love the purse !


----------

